# Browserfenstergröße



## bluesideup (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute !

Im moment geht mein IE immer in einem kleinen Fensterspalt auf ( etwa 80 px breit) auf, wenn ich auf einen Link klicke.

Wie kann ich das ändern ?

LG

BSU


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Oktober 2003)

Einfach in der registry bei folgendem Schlüssel den Eintrag FullScreen als Datentyp Zeichenfolge auf den Wert "YES" setzen:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER -> Software > Microsoft Internet Explorer -> Main


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Oktober 2003)

Ich verfolge Dich... 

Probier mal, wenn das Fenster NICHT im Vollbild ist, es größer zu ziehen, also auch nahezu Vollbild. Danach dürfte es funktionieren, ist bei mir zumidest so, hatte das Problem auch schon öfters und es lag daran, dass ich tlws. Fenster kleiner gezogen habe und dann hat der doofe IE das für alle Fenster übernommen, also beim Öffnen der neuen Fenster.


----------



## bluesideup (21. Oktober 2003)

Danke !


----------



## ESM (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Hab das Problem jetzt auch.
SilentWarrior: Wo find ich die? Bin totaler Anfänger darin, wie man sieht...
Alle andren, die mir helfen möchten: Postet ruhig 
Danke
Cu


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Dezember 2003)

Registry: Start --> Ausführen --> regedit


----------



## ESM (20. Dezember 2003)

Danke 
// Edit: Aber ist es normal, dass der Wert bei jedem NEustart wieder auf "No" gesetzt ist?


----------



## ESM (21. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, Ich poste echt ned gern doppelt und es tut mir echt leid, aber sonst wird ja keiner Aufmerksam hierrauf  
Habe den Wert also auf "Yes" gesetzt, aber 10sek später ist der wieder auf "No". Wie kann man/ich das verhindern? :sad: 
Danke & Cu


----------

